

How do I find out what I want to do? - zxcvvcxz

How do I cut out all the noise and figure out what I truly want to do?<p>How do I stick to it and not change my mind every few days?<p>That is all.
======
tnash
Start doing. If you stick to it, it's what you want to do.

~~~
philiphodgen
And if your brain tells you to stop doing, then write down whatever your brain
tells you on a piece of paper labeled "Maybe later."

Then keep doing.

